# Opfer von Abo-Abzocke übers Handy gesucht



## Reporterin (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite als Journalistin für die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen und recherchiere gerade zum Thema Abo-Abzocke übers Handy. Dazu suche ich Menschen - am liebsten aus NRW - die sich aus Versehen ein Abo auf ihr Handy geladen haben und mir ihre Geschichte erzählen wollen.

Ich würde mich über Zuschriften freuen über: [email protected]

Viele Grüße
Jeannette


----------

